# 5th failed tx



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

otd is on the 5th nov, but dont need to test as started bleeding last nite, same as every other cycle, start af exactly 2 weeks after ovulation.

just feel numb, only sunday nite did we find out that sil is pregnant, and monday isci fails again.....talk about kicking you when your down hey. 

really dont want to loose hope and me and dh are not giving up,but it gets so hard, just feel so numb, been thro so much and its just not happening for us. 

havnet phoned clinic as know they will say to keep taking the support and injections until otd, just feels so pointless.

off to town in a mo with mum, but its raining and makes you feel even more down.  know people will say its not over until otd, but it is, this has happened 5 times now so know its over.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just wanted to send you a   im so sorry you have had to go through this again. 

stay strong 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Kitten - just read your post and my heart goes out to you   Just wanted to sending you a MEGA BIG CYBER   


P.S. Hope that's not odd as I don't even know you! 

Tx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

i dont think it matters that none of us know each other, we all know how devastating this business is


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

thank you lovely ladies for your wishes. 

feel much better now, picked myself back up and dusted off and now back on it and ready to fight once more. IT WILL HAPPEN


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Good for you Kitten, belief is the only thing that keeps us going xxx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

I always find it amazing how all of the ladies I talk to on FF find the strength to keep picking themselves up and going at it again - GOOD on you Kitten   I believe that we will all one day look back on this time and feel very proud that we kept fighting, it really is a credit to each and everyone of us. x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

thank you tama - brought a tear to my eye that. but its true - WE WILL GET THERE, if we stop fighting its won....and it wont win.  its the only way forward.

on to the next cycle.


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

You keep fighting hun, you *will* win and it *will * happen  Keep believing  x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

KItten    sending you a big hug hun x


----------



## lizziesiddal (Sep 23, 2009)

Kitten     Just wanted to hug you.


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Kitten

Big    . Know exactly how u feel. Had our 5th BFN (IVF) last week. OTD was 6th Nov started AF 5th. Still can't quite believe it. Have u been at same clinic? We have decided to go to Dr George at Care (have been at Nurture) as ours has been "unexplained" but after 5 failed cycles don't know how it can be. Eggs etc not an issue so poss immune probs?

Keep waiting for me nervous breakdown to happen...!! 

Keep your chin up. You're not alone xxx


----------

